# New speed camera rules in France



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I lifted this from the Motorhome List 
http://www.securite-routiere.gouv.fr/article.php3?id_article=3908

I hope it translates OK.

Don


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Don Madge said:


> I lifted this from the Motorhome List
> http://www.securite-routiere.gouv.fr/article.php3?id_article=3908
> 
> I hope it translates OK.
> ...


It did not translate at all Don.

Try this

Scroll down passed the green :wink:

Derek


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Getting a bit strict on all road users.

dave p


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*French speed cameras*

No parlez Francaise how about giving us the general idea as to what it says Don

Brian


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Go slower.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The new rules relate to speed cameras (more of them by the end of next year),

tougher penalties about the use of handheld mobile phones,

new restrictions on speeding and the introduction of a new system that will mark vehicles which have voluntarily had speed restriction equipment fitted, 

tighter restrictions on blood alcohol (0.8g/litre) and increased use of newer technology to detect alcohol and narcotic drugs,

new procedures for motorbike riders as regards licences,

more rumble strips on motorways to alert drivers,

more restrictions on the use of the hard shoulder

those are some of the contents but only a rough understanding - these regs are being brought forward as part of the EU wide scheme to cut RTC's (UK doing similar I think),

hope that helps,

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Struck me that not only is it illegal to carry radar-warning kit, but that they are removing signs warning of radar/camera installations and also ceasing to make public ( ie to TomTom and Garmin et al ) the locations of radar/camera installations.

I have yet to master which signs indicate the beginning of a speed limit and what that speed limit is, nor the end of the limit.

So, monsieur, you will forgive me for driving at a permanent 50 kph.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Speed limits in France are marked differently to the UK

the normal maximum speed limit on single carriageway roads is 90kph (54mph),

there are lower speed limits in various places; these can be indicated by the normal speed signs e.g. 70 kph

if you enter a town or village from an area of 90kph, and you encounter a name sign for the village or town which has a *red* border, the speed limit is reduced to 50kph from that point on until you pass the sign with a diagonal stripe through the name - that indicates the end of the 50 kph limit and the recommencement of another which MAY be 90 or may be 70 as indicated.

If there is no indication it is 90, I believe.

On dual carriageways the speed limit for most vehicles is 110kph (66mph), although some vehicles have lower limits......

on peage autoroutes the maximum limit is 130 kph (78 mph) for most vehicles (those without a lower limit) BUT if conditions are wet (and I have never found out how that is defined) then the speed limit is lowered to 110 kph.

They use mobile radar guns (often from the edge of roads with the operators on the edge of wooded areas), overhead cameras and the tickets collected for the autoroute also are used as evidence of speeding (even the Porsches have slowed down now!).

Hope that helps - we are still learning and have been going to France for MANY years - and have a house there!

Oh one more thing, there are no lower speed limits that I have been able to find for those towing a trailer........

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Merci beaucoup, M. Dave.

50kph it is then.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Crikey, if that had come into force in this country, not having ridden a m/bike for 42 years, I would have to have training again,that would have curtailed my 250cc scooter. 8O 

tony


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-106867.html*

it does not say how these will effect a foriener visiting france .


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> it does not say how these will effect a foreigner visiting France .


Its the same for "johnny foreigner" as it is for Monsieur Frenchy.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Dave, the reduced towing speed restrictions (mentioned in previous threads) are relevant if the Gross weight is over 3500Kgs.

dragabed, the rules are relevant and will be enforced no matter whether you are a visitor or resident.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dropping French text into Google translate works perfectly, the language leaves no doubt about the intentions.
Thank you very much for this information.
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

May 11, 2011 - Interministerial Committee for Road Safety
On this day of launching the World Decade for Action for Road Safety (2011 - 2020) by the UN and the WHO decision to which France has contributed significantly, Prime Minister Francois Fillon, has chaired the fourth Interministerial Committee on Road Safety Board (IRB) of the mandate.

Of the 103 measures decided by the IRB since 2008, 101 were implemented.

The actions taken by the IRB's May 11, 2011 aim to fight against the increase in road deaths recorded on French roads since the beginning of the year and the relaxation behavior that is the cause.

Without waiting for the implementation of these measures, the Prime Minister asked the Minister of the Interior, Overseas, local authorities and immigration to implement tighter controls on the roads, and any especially during the long weekends of June.

1 - Discourage speeding
Driving is an important act, which requires the driver to devote his full attention. However, distractions (phone, text messaging, mobile Internet and other screens while driving ...) are increasing, as are the risk behaviors of drivers underestimate the risks associated with fatigue and sleepiness. The lowering of attention to driving, whatever the cause is the cause of many tragedies of the road. 

Decisions of the IRB:

To end the irresponsible behavior of those who allow themselves to run at speeds very abusive, speeding over 50 km / h will now be legally qualified, the first offense, a misdemeanor.

The warning radars , which are an incitement to violate the rules on speed limits, will be banned.

Signs indicating the presence of speed cameras will be removed and the installation of radar maps will not be made ​​public. The information on the positioning of speed cameras in fact encourages some drivers to not respect the rules of proximity to their speeds.

1 000 new radars will be deployed by the end of 2012, and next generation mobile radars, to monitor the speed of users from service vehicles, or semi-mobile (movable to secure such areas of sites) will be tested this year.

To help the vast majority of drivers mindful of speed limits to do so, all technologies to better control its speed will be favored with information about speed limits by GPS incentive clamping voluntary motor or the installation of a voluntary speed limiter . These measures will be promoted by setting up a label "safe car" that will recognize the level of safety equipment of the vehicle, the label must be the subject of discussions will be held with industry, associations and insurers.

2 - Fight against alcohol and drugs on the road

Driving under the influence of alcohol is the leading cause of death and driving infringement: In 2009, 30% of those killed on the road are in an accident in the presence of alcohol above the legal rate. Driving while alcohol multiplies by 8 the risk of being involved in a fatal crash by 14 and if more cannabis. 

Decisions of the IRB:

The ability to conduct a blood test for the alcohol or the presence of drugs following a positive test conducted by law enforcement will be extended to nurses.

Using a alcolock be made ​​compulsory without delay for all transport of people with a alcolock.

Any alcohol in driving situations than 0.8 g / L will be punished by the withdrawal of 8 points , 6 cons now.

3 - Secure the use of motorized two-wheelers

The accident rate for drivers of motorized two-wheelers remains a concern in France. They represented in 2010 approximately 24% of those killed on the road for less than 2% of traffic. 

Decisions of the IRB:

License plates for two-wheelers will be larger to make it more effective controls.

Those that continue the use of a motorcycle after 5 year break will now follow training did not lead to two-wheelers over the past five years.

Drivers of motorcycles and tricycles must wear a retro-reflective equipment.

4 - Increase vigilance and combat driving all factors that reduce the focus on driving
Driving is an important act, which requires the driver to devote his full attention. However, distractions (phone, text messaging, mobile Internet and other screens while driving ...) are increasing, as are the risk behaviors of drivers underestimate the risks associated with fatigue and sleepiness. The lowering of attention to driving, whatever the cause is the cause of many tragedies of the road. 

Decisions of the IRB:

Phone while driving , hand held phone will be punished more severely, with a contravention of the 4th class (instead of the 2nd class) giving rise to a withdrawal of three points in the driver's license (instead of withdrawing two points).

In partnership with the mobile professional, technical solutions will be developed to help limit phone conversations while driving.

The penalties for driving with a screen device in operation in the field of vision (other aid to the conduct and navigation GPS type) will be compounded: the withdrawal of three points and fined 1,500 euros (fixed fine for this offense is now 135-euro fine and the withdrawal of two points). Violators could face also with the seizure of the screen device.

The traffic lane and emergency lane offset , though prohibited, is causing too many tragedies suffered by so many users of the highway that professionals involved in this network: non-compliance these rules will be punished more severely (135 euro fine, withdrawal of three points).

The bands sound banks , to prevent the driver falling asleep, be generalized on all the highways at a rate of roadworks.

5 - Provide more space for citizens in road safety policy
To maintain around the issue of road safety citizen mobilization that enabled the progress of recent years, action must be brought by road users as well as by governments. They may not be as long as they are concerted, explained, evaluated and possibly corrected. 

Decisions of the IRB:

A new National Council for Road Safety , a forum for debate and reflection on issues of road safety, will be reunited in a new configuration to the expanded membership.

The experiment conducted in 80 high schools to educate students about road safety will be gradually extended from September 2011.

The Interministerial Committee for Road Safety has also been a progress of actions taken since the spring of 2010 on the prevention of occupational road risk and decided to continue this action.

Find this release on the Government website

Download the press kit of the IRB May 11, 2011 (PDF - 103.3 kb)


Now you all can read it.

Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The penalties for driving with a screen device in operation in the field of vision (other aid to the conduct and navigation GPS type) will be compounded: the withdrawal of three points and fined 1,500 euros (fixed fine for this offense is now 135-euro fine and the withdrawal of two points). Violators could face also with the seizure of the screen device.


Interesting translation, the following may be of assistance to anyone with a rear view camera:

Having seen this announcement I was concerned as to whether a rear view camera screen may be regarded as a banned screen device. I asked my daughter (fluent French speaker) for her personal translation and she sent me the following:

*The penalties for driving a vehicle with a screen device operating within the field of vision of the driver (other than a driving aide and navigation device such as GPS) are being increased: penalty of 3 points and fine of 1500 euros (fine imposed for this type of misdemeanour is currently 135 euros and penalty of 2 points). The device in question will also be confiscated.*

Presumably a rear view screen could be regarded as a "driving aide" so should not be classed as a banned screen device.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_The penalties for driving with a screen device in operation in the field of vision *(other aid to the conduct and navigation GPS type)* _

Typical nonsense generated by auto-translaters!

Had me worried at first that my rear-view screen and my TomTom would be illegal.

Gaspode, will you please thank your daughter for her meaningful translation.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

I think that the important word referring to a rear view camera screen is "operating", and this would not normally be the case when moving forward; a bit like the fact that you do not need to wear a seatbelt when reversing. It is obviously aimed at the drivers who have been caught watching TV/DVD's on the move..


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hymervanman said:


> I think that the important word referring to a rear view camera screen is "operating", and this would not normally be the case when moving forward;


Yes it would, for those of us who have a dual lens camera - deliberately chosen because it's the only way to have a working rear view "mirror" (_other than the door mirrors_).

Without the camera I (_and many others_) have door mirrors only, and that can't be as safe as having a central rear view.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I did not do the translating.
Thats how it came from Dons link.

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.......... and never forget Pusser's wise words - watch out for those 50 Rappels and hour speed limit signs - you see them everywhere.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_50 Rappels an hour_

I wish I could earn that much!


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Gosh! There's a lot of draconian new laws being announced. Some of the meaning has been lost in the web translation. These are the new ones that got my attention:

As we knew, radar detectors were banned in France. Now all devices that give drivers the locations of fixed and mobile speed cameras will be banned. The penalty for using one will be a fine of up to 1,500 Euros and 6 penalty points. I think that includes GPS devices and SatNavs with speed camera site databases. [It isn't clear if this ban also extends to road maps and atlases that currently show fixed speed camera sites but they will no longer be published in France on the Internet (which the French Government was doing) or otherwise on sale.]

Lots of new generation speed camera technology will be introduced for the first time. Average Speed cameras will be installed along lengths of highway, as well as those that can discriminate between vehicles with different sizes and maximum weights.

Also new speed cameras inside unmarked vehicles that will be patrolling within the flow of traffic. Not just mobile camera vans parked at the roadside.

All speed camera warning signs will be removed. Oooer. I'm not sure if they are also making it illegal to warn other motorists by flashing your headlights, which is common practice in France. I suspect they may ban that as well.

The French authorities are out to get you using fair means or foul. You have been warned!

SD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone whose passenger uses a netbook or laptop for navigating may be advised to make a bracket or shelf of some kind, angled away from the driver so it is obvious that the screen cannot be seen from the driving position.

Fortunately (phew! :roll: ) I thought of that when I made ours, but I can imagine how a stroppy Gendarme might throw a fit if the screen was clearly visible to the driver, and it's too big to hide in a hurry. :roll: 

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

SpeedyDux said:


> Now all devices that give drivers the locations of fixed and mobile speed cameras will be banned. The penalty for using one will be a fine of up to 1,500 Euros and 6 penalty points. I think that includes GPS devices and SatNavs with speed camera site databases. [It isn't clear if this ban also extends to road maps and atlases that currently show fixed speed camera sites but they will no longer be published in France on the Internet (which the French Government was doing) or otherwise on sale.]
> 
> SD


Are we absolutely sure about this? There must be many of us with satnavs that show the location of fixed cameras. Mine does not seem to allow me to turn them off unlike POIs. Also we use the France big map book which has the camera locations.
What are we supposed to do? Throw them away?

Has anyone seen and translated the new regs. about this?

Terry


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Encore un fois

50kph

partout


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

teljoy said:


> Are we absolutely sure about this? There must be many of us with satnavs that show the location of fixed cameras. Mine does not seem to allow me to turn them off unlike POIs. Also we use the France big map book which has the camera locations.
> What are we supposed to do? Throw them away?
> 
> Has anyone seen and translated the new regs. about this?
> ...


I shouldn't worry too much about it yet Terry - I doubt there are any Frenchmen who will lose any sleep over it.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Now all devices that give drivers the locations of fixed and mobile speed cameras will be banned. The penalty for using one will be a fine of up to 1,500 Euros and 6 penalty points. *I think that includes GPS devices and SatNavs with speed camera site databases*._

That is not how I read it, in the original French nor the English traduction.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

tonyt said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> > Are we absolutely sure about this? There must be many of us with satnavs that show the location of fixed cameras. Mine does not seem to allow me to turn them off unlike POIs. Also we use the France big map book which has the camera locations.
> ...


Yes I agree Tony. I was just interested in the satnav and paper map situation. Can't remove them from there so are we technically committing an offence?

Terry

Edit: Just seen Pippin's answer. Many thanks.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Teljoy, Pippin,

I took the wording from the press release .pdf linked to. All depends on what the eventual Decree states, but the press release said:

_"La connaissance de la localisation des radars nuit à la politique de sécurité routière en alimentant le sentiment d'impunité des conducteurs qui ne craignent plus d'être contrôlés inopinément sur la vitesse. Le Code de la route interdit la mise à disposition et la possession de détecteurs de radars, mais il existe des avertisseurs communautaires qui n'entrent pas dans cette catégorie et qui remplissent les mêmes fonctions : ils permettent notamment le signalement par les utilisateurs de la position géographique des radars."_

_"Décision du comité interministériel de la sécurité routière
Le comité interministériel de la sécurité routière décide d'interdire les avertisseurs de radars. Pour cela, il décide de :
- interdire la fabrication, l'import, l'offre et l'incitation à l'usage des dispositifs techniques signalant la localisation des radars, sous peine de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30 000 euros d'amende.
- interdire la détention ou le transport de ces dispositifs, sous peine d'une amende prévue pour les contraventions de 5ème classe (1 500 euros maximum et retrait de 6 points)."_

The purpose is clear - stopping drivers from anticipating or finding out the locations of the speed cameras especially while driving.

It depends how you interpret "_dispositifs techniques signalant la localisation des radars_". My interpretation is that this is wide enought to include all GPS devices including Satnavs that contain speed camera location databases.

I would prefer to be wrong about this.

SD


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think it includes gps based navigation aids, too many vehicles have them built in to the dash including renault, citroen bmw mercedes

Speed camera locations are more likely to be banned, they already are in a lot of countries germany included. For that reason most sat navs are capable of disabling the alerts.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

"Drivers of motorcycles and tricycles must wear a retro-reflective equipment"

Whoopee! Does that mean I get to dig out my early 90's glow in the dark Rave T shirt to wear round St Tropez Harbour on the scooter?  

Dont think it will fit me now somehow.

Anyway dont worry. Just travel between 12 and 4pm and break as many laws as you like as everyone in France including the rozzers will be sat down by the river bank having lunch or making Lurv!


----------

